# Apple Podcast - téléchargement



## Fonzerelli (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

je n’arrive pas à télécharger correctement mes podcasts sur la Watch.

Réglages actuels : 

Ajouter des épisodes depuis : personnaliser
choisir des stations : les plus récents
je n’ai qu’un épisode qui s’est téléchargé alors que j’ai 7,4 Go de libre sur 11,3. La montre reste des heures sur son socle en recharge. 

j’avais également essayé de choisir des épisodes à la main mais cela ne fonctionnait pas mieux.

Qui arrive à avoir des épisodes téléchargés (sans forfait cellulaire) ?


----------

